# McCormick GX & GXH Series Compact Utility Tractor Specifications



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

McCormick who is a subsidiary of International who is a subsidiary of Case who intern is a merger partner with New Holland has a line of CUT's that are similar to but powered differently than the DX and Boomer Series CUT's. The McCormick GX & GXH series CUT's come with 37.5 hp to 49.5 hp Yanmar diesel engines. A BIG plus in my opinion. 

GX & GXH Series specifications 

McCormick GX and GXH Range 

The Ultimate Compact Tractor  

Almost appears to be a cross between a John Deere, New Holland, and International/McCormick.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was just crawling around McCormick's web site and if I read it right, CNH sold the factory and McCormick name to ARCO of Italy in 2000. But it is not real clear what (if any) relationship there is between ARCO and CNH.
http://www.mccormick-intl.com/us/1809_to_present.htm

Are all the McCormick tractors built in England and France? It was interesting to read about the history of the British factory, and how it was sidelined into military production during WWII.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think this calls for a separate section for McCormick compact utility tractors. I'll have to run this by Andy.


----------

